# Big Big problem with my wifi usb

## REmaxer

Hi guys.

I've a problem with my wifi usb and i can't resolve it.

when i try to make ifconfig i get an error:

```

remaxer@remaxer ~ $ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

remaxer@remaxer ~ $ 

```

then i use dmesg:

```

remaxer@remaxer ~ $ sudo dmesg

[10385.261249] phy1 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware.

remaxer@remaxer ~ $ 

```

Can you help me?

this is my lsusb:

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

libusb:debug [libusb_get_device_descriptor] 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

libusb:debug [libusb_get_device_descriptor] 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

libusb:debug [libusb_get_device_descriptor] 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

libusb:debug [libusb_get_device_descriptor] 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard 

libusb:debug [libusb_get_device_descriptor] 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 Webcam

libusb:debug [libusb_get_device_descriptor] 

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter

```

----------

## Gusar

Install linux-firmare. Also, is the driver compiled build-in or as module? Should be as module, it's easier.

----------

## REmaxer

i don't understand

----------

## Ant P.

How did you build your kernel?

----------

## REmaxer

With genkernel

with default kernel configuration without iwlwifi cause make dependeces not satisfied

----------

## NeddySeagoon

REmaxer,

without iwlwifi is corrext. Thats not for your WiFi chip. 

Your

```
 rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Error - Failed to request Firmware. 
```

Tells that you have a Ralink USB WiFi card.

The driver is in two pieces.  A piece in the kernel and a piece that is loaded into the device itself.

Either both pieces must be contained in the kernel, or both pieces must be outside of the kernel.

Both pieces outside of the kernel is preferred as it makes debug easier.

The default kernel configuration with genkernel did not used to include ant WiFi support.  The dmesg error also tells the name of the firmware file that the driver was drying to load. That is useful information too. 

Provided your kernel is OK, adding the firmware should make your WiFi card work.

Getting your WiFi to associate, than getting an IP address is then the next step.

----------

## REmaxer

Problem is i can't add firmware....

----------

## REmaxer

Resolved umergeding iwlwifi and reimerging rt73 firmware thanks

----------

## solamour

 *REmaxer wrote:*   

> Problem is i can't add firmware....

 

Have you tried "emerge -v linux-firmware"?

__

sol

----------

